# New stable potential?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, to all your questions. Good luck!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I would say yes also. I trailer my horse an hour once or twice a month to take lessons with my jumping trainer and wouldn't trade her for anyone


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes and yes! Definitely worth it to get away from a toxic environment. My gelding is boarded with my trainer, an hour away from my house.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

It is worth it but in my recent quest to find a new "home" for my horse. I can't stress the value of visiting the stable and asking questions. At the end of the day you are paying for a service and you are over the next few months to years going to spend a fair amount on that service. Think of it as an investment and make sure you are investing wisely.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

there is no need to put up with a toxic trainer. You are paying Them for a service.
They have No income without students. 
Same for a barn/boarding.
They are selling a service and you are purchasing it. Do not confuse them with being friends even though things are friendly.


----------

